# الهجرة الى استراليا واخذ المعادلة



## eng_ sindbad (19 سبتمبر 2009)

من يفكر فى الهجرة الى استراليا والعمل هناك كمهندس يجب علية اخذ المعادلة 
​
وهذا عن طريق النقابة فى استراليا (engineers Australia) وهى تشبة نقابة المهندسين 
​
وهذا موقعها :
​
http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au

ويوجد ايضا فى المرفقات قائمة المهن المطلوبة فى استراليا الخاصة بالافراد الذين يودون الهجرة 

ارجو ابداء الاراء فى موضوع الهجرة 

وايضا هل النجاح فى وطنك اسهل 

ام النجاج خارجة اسهل












 ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع

و جارى فحص الموقع

========


----------



## hussam yusuf (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع واعتقد من يفكر بالهجره قد اصابه الاحباط مرار وتكرارا لذلك يقرر ترك كل شئ خلف ظهره والهجره الى وطن جديد محاولا فيه ايجاد كرامته وحقوقه المسلوبه وتحقيق طموحاته المشروعه وهذا كله موجود فى دول عربيه كثيره خصوصا مصر لذلك تهاجر الكفاءات من المهندسين والاطباء فى محاوله لعيش حياه كريمه
وشكرا مره اخرى على الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 سبتمبر 2009)

eng_ sindbad قال:


> من يفكر فى الهجرة الى استراليا والعمل هناك كمهندس يجب علية اخذ المعادلة ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
المهندس سندباد ​
طلبت ابداء الاراء فى 

موضوع الهجرة !!​
هل النجاح فى وطنك اسهل؟ ​
ام النجاج خارجة اسهل؟​
1- الإنتقال الى بلد للعمل فيه وتحصيل الرزق والتعلم وكسب الخبرات ليس فيه خلاف (من الناحية الشرعية) .. اما من الناحية الإجتماعية فهناك إختلاف في العادات والثقافات
ويعتمد ،، مهندس سندباد ،، عليك في ايجاد البيئة العربية ان أردت ذلك،وقد تحد أحياناً من التعلم والتكيف مع طبيعة العمل وإكتساب مهارات لغوية.​ 
2- النجاح في وطنك ( العربي) يكاد يكون محدودا نوعا ما ، ويعتمد على اسلوبك مع مدرائك وزملائك ، إضافة الى المعوقات الإدارية والتنظيمية في بعضها.. قد تجد فرصاً اكثر في بلد مثل (استراليا).. إكتساب الخبرات بسرعة.. مع التداخل بثقافات مختلفة .. فهناك الياباني والهندي والصيني والعربي ..الخ.. هدفهم العمل ..والجد والمثابرة..وتحقيق الكسب المادي في نهاية الأمر.​ 
3- النجاح خارج بلدك مرهون بك وبقدراتك وإمكانياتك وجهدك ومثابرتك..​ 
هذه نقاط ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الرد عليها.. وفقك الله .. ووفق الجميع​ 
وكل عام وأنت بخير وعيدكم مبارك.​


----------



## hamza_12 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*hamza_12*

_شكرا يا أخي على بدلك للجهود في خدمة إخوانك من كل مكان و الله لا يضيع أجر من احسن عملا_

شــــكـــــــــــــــــرا​


----------



## حسام محي الدين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله يكون عيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل المسلمين ان شاء الله شكرا على الافاده عيز تحس انك انسان فى حياتك وشغلك سافر بس يكون عندك شوية خبرة لو عندك الخبرة سافر من بكره لوتقدر لان الدول العربية كلها لس عندها عقدة الخواجه لو اقل منك فى المستوى هو برده خواجه او الخبير غير موضوع ابناء الوصايت هضيع من عمرك كتير قوى


----------



## نيفين العجمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

هل اقدر احصل على المعادله و انا في مصر و لا لازم اروح على استراليا 
علما انا طالبه في السنه النهائية قسم اتصالات و الكترونيات


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 نوفمبر 2009)

نفس سؤال الاخت نيفين


----------



## joalfy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لتعبك
أعتقد أن الهجرة مرتبطة بتحقيق الذات
نفسيا وماديا


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## نيفين العجمي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد بسرعة*

*هل اقدر احصل على المعادله و انا في مصر و لا لازم اروح على استراليا 
علما انا طالبه في السنه النهائية قسم اتصالات و الكترونيات*


----------



## sasa91 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجري تحضير الشنط


----------



## وليد صدقى (10 فبراير 2010)

great thanks


----------



## ياسر يسرى (31 مارس 2010)

*نفس سؤال الاخت نيفين*​


----------



## bakker (1 أكتوبر 2010)

I'm already here i'm not advice anyone


----------



## أبو الحسن80 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب*

أخي الحبيب
الهجرة إلى بلاد غير المسلمين تكلم فيها علماء المسلمين بالحظر
نعم صحيح أنها تجوز في بعض الحالات، لكن هذه الحالات وضحها أيضا
علماء الأمة الراسخين.
ولا تجوز الهجرة للعمل من أجل الكسب المادي أو تحقيق الذات كما يقال
وابحث عنها أخي العزيز وستجدها إن شاء الله.
وأخيرا أذكركم ونفسي بقول الله : ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب.


----------



## جمال مالك (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي
النجاح مرهون بتوفر الاسباب الداعمه له............والهجره من هذا النوع لها مزايا وعيوب .ان كان المقصد تقويت الذات والعودة للمساهمة في البناء فخير....وان كان الهروب فلا,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## abderrahman (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أبدع يا مبدع وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## akramezzat (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كله بتفويق الله
النجاح في مصر مرهون بالعلاقات و المحسوبيات و الاقارب.و ليس من الضروري المؤهل العلمي او الكفاءه.
النجاح في الغرب مرهون بكفءاتك و مهاراتك و تطوير الذات و الجهد و المثابره. متماشياً مع المقوله الشهيره "من جد وجد و من زرع حصد"


----------



## mnussair (12 فبراير 2014)

وأين علماء المسلمين مما يحدث في ارض المسلمين


----------



## sundark (25 مارس 2015)

هل هناك احد قام بالتقديم في تقييم المهندسين الاسترالين؟؟
ارجو الإفادة
شركا جزيلا


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ونعم الطرح والمضمون


----------

